# Table saw fence-selection advise



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

I need to replace my existing fence on my Rockwell-Delta Contractor Saw. I have narrowed my choices down to a few models: Vega Pro 50 & 40, Delta TS-30, Biesmeyer 30. Does anyone have any ideas on the best choices? 

I'm particularly interested if anyone has had any issues with size of their rails or if the larger size rails are that much of use. Moving up to a 50" fence system would be a big step up as an extension table and legs, rolling base, and shop rearrangement would all come into play. I don't know if the ability to cut sheet goods is worthy of all the additional work. At present, I use a circular saw and straight edge to cut sheet goods and, if necesary, rip the cuts down on the table saw. It's an added step but I've spent many hours with a circular saw in hand so can usually achieve a satisfactory result. I guess I'm not sure if the added fence size is something I would treasure or if it will be superflous. I'd like to hear from others and what they think about that.

Thanks for any input, guys. The members here seem to have a lot of experience and I am highly respectful of the knowledge.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That is a tough question westend all have good reps. Always heard that Biesmeyer was the best. But this all through hear say. Played with one on a grizzly table saw at the show room really glided really nice seemed like a cadillac to what I'm used to using.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Lance, I have a newer Delta contractors saw with the basic 30" T2 fence. I am very happy with it. It's very easy to align and it glides across the saw easily. All the saws I had before it was necessary to measure before each cut from the front and back of the blade. With the T2, I never measure, and you should'nt have to adjust until you change blades.

Delta 36-T30 Delta® 30" T2 Fence System


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Biesmeyer is great and used it for many years, but it and every other fence like it are still knuckle adjusting for small movements.

After my Biesmeyer I went to the Incra and will never go back to anything less.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Lance I don,t know if this will help you on your decision,But Lowes here in Atl has been reducing their T-2 fence for several weeks now. I believe they are clearancing them out. I,ve seen it as low as $100 so you might consider checking you local Lowes, 1 word of advice if they only have a couple or even 1 find a manager. They will often make you a better deal just to move the last 1 or 2 of an item, Good Luck, Tommy


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

nickao65 said:


> Biesmeyer is great and used it for many years, but it and every other fence like it are still knuckle adjusting for small movements.
> 
> After my Biesmeyer I went to the Incra and will never go back to anything less.


Nick, the Vega Pro, with it's fine adjustment, is supposed to take the knuckles out of the setting procedure. My experience with complex tooling tells me that there will still be some practical techniques involved.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> Hey Lance I don,t know if this will help you on your decision,But Lowes here in Atl has been reducing their T-2 fence for several weeks now. I believe they are clearancing them out. I,ve seen it as low as $100 so you might consider checking you local Lowes, 1 word of advice if they only have a couple or even 1 find a manager. They will often make you a better deal just to move the last 1 or 2 of an item, Good Luck, Tommy


Tommy,
Thanks for the heads-up on the T2 pricing. Lowes must operate like the rest of the big-box stores. Once they receive word that a product is no longer going to be stocked, clearance pricing is started. I bought a table top Delta 10" saw w/blade at Home Depot, on clearance, for $65. That was a few years ago and they no longer carry that brand of saw. I figured the blade was worth about half the price of the whole package, lol.

I think a trip to Lowes is in my future. Thanks!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

westend said:


> Nick, the Vega Pro, with it's fine adjustment, is supposed to take the knuckles out of the setting procedure. My experience with complex tooling tells me that there will still be some practical techniques involved.


I had a Vega, but not a pro, it was okay. I have a Vega stand for my table Saw and it is really great. Their products are very good so the pro may be a nice item.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Nick,
Thanks for the Vega endorsement. Did you have the larger fence, the 50? I'm still trying to weigh the advantages of being able to cut larger widths. I'm leaning towards the smaller fence sizes, at present, because of shop space and the consequent moving of power tools that will have to be done to accomodate a 50" fence and the needed extension table. Necesity is going to move me to purchase something, soon. I am using the beat up fence, today, and it is absolute misery.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Well circumstances made my decision for me. Today, I visited Lowes looking for the Delta T-2 fence. No luck in this state. I thought I'd stop by Rockler since I know they do sell Delta. No T-2 but they did have on the clearance table, a Mule Cabinet Accufence w/6' rails. That is now installed on the Rockwell/Delta. For the price ($62), I really couldn't pass it up. It is a pretty basic setup, A front tube rail, rear angle rail, and apiece of extruded aluminum w/ T tracks, for the fence. I spent some time with a dial indicator squaring the table, blade, and fence. I think this is going to be a big improvement.

I'll be making a rolling base, cabinet, and legs for the extended rails in the next couple of days.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

westend said:


> Nick,
> Thanks for the Vega endorsement. Did you have the larger fence, the 50? I'm still trying to weigh the advantages of being able to cut larger widths. I'm leaning towards the smaller fence sizes, at present, because of shop space and the consequent moving of power tools that will have to be done to accomodate a 50" fence and the needed extension table. Necesity is going to move me to purchase something, soon. I am using the beat up fence, today, and it is absolute misery.


I have always had the 50" for any model I ever had, but I stole my garage and my wife shovels when it snows so I never have to move the saw. I still have the Vega stand and am thinking of selling it becasue I never do move the saw.

Actually, it would be impossible to move the saw anymore, I have added on to it and now the footprint is 107" x 95"!

For 62.00 you got a great deal!


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

nickao65 said:


> I have always had the 50" for any model I ever had, but I stole my garage and my wife shovels when it snows so I never have to move the saw. I still have the Vega stand and am thinking of selling it becasue I never do move the saw.
> 
> Actually, it would be impossible to move the saw anymore, I have added on to it and now the footprint is 107" x 95"!
> 
> For 62.00 you got a great deal!


Nick,
I guess many of us get to the same solutions, in time. A bigger table is almost a prerequisite for any serious cutting. 
I, too, have taken over the garage and it is used primarily for shop use. I will have some rearranging to do when I get the extension part of this project done. The bad news is that I'll be hunting for things for a couple of weeks until I find their new locations. The good news is that the garage will get a long overdue makeover. 
I do have plans to build a bigger garage and that may happen this summer. That will allow me to plan tool placement in a much better way. 

Currently, my grey matter is firing up to plan the extension table. I'm thinking of incorporating the mobile base that is under the saw, at present. It has served me very well and brings the table to a good level. It has 4" urethane casters and they are the best casters I've used. I will probably just buy another pair of these casters and install them at the end of the extension. Another solution would be to remove the casters on the one side of the saw and install them at the end of the extension. Begs the question, are two pairs sufficient or are three pairs the way to go? 

I'm also mulling over the material for the top of the extension. Size would be 27" x 34". I'm thinking a frame of 1 x 2 with rabbet and a piece of birch ply topped with 1/4" hardboard might be a good solution. I have that in stock. Incorporating a router insert would be in the works, as well. 

Another planning consideration is: what do I do with the space under the extension? I'm not going to let that go as open space. I can store the miter guage, crosscut sled, pushers, etc. in that area. Do I build the under-extension area with drawers or some shelves? I'm leaning towards shelves and it would be nice to keep the dust out of that area. Arrrgh, a lot of decisions, the neurons are saturated .


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have craftsman rolling tool carts under all my tables and extensions so far I have 14 of them, all 5 drawer and they took up ZERO space as I slipped them in under everything in the shop. I have been collecting them over several years. The Craftsman tool cart usually cost about 200.00, but about four times a year they go for 80.00 so that's when I buy.


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

I got the Biesmeyer 30, cost about 300 bucks, best money I have spent in a while, was like getting a new table saw!


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

3efingers said:


> I got the Biesmeyer 30, cost about 300 bucks, best money I have spent in a while, was like getting a new table saw!


Absolutely, same expeience here. I ripped some lengths of 2" stock, moving the fence for some cuts. Almost threw my tape away. :lol:

Made some progress in the last couple of days. forgot to take build shots of the table extension but it is pretty straight forward, a frame of 3" pine, rabbeted to accept the top. The top is a piece of 1/2" birch ply and a layer of 1/4" hardboard. It is gusseted with corner blocks and has one brace across the center. The sacrificial fence is 3/4" red oak, bolted into the T track of the Accufence. Any one see the error on that? Hint: look at the bolt placement.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

I think I would remove the bolt that is inline with the saw blade.

Ray H


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Ray H said:


> I think I would remove the bolt that is inline with the saw blade.
> 
> Ray H


Bingo! I didn't realize until I put the fence back on that the bolt is inline with the blade. Fortunately, it is recessed almost an 1/8. 
Made some more progress on the extension, today. Maybe I'll start a separate thread to document the build (not that my results are superb) since I couldn't find much aboiut extensions, either rough or prestigous.


----------



## ganzclan (Jun 30, 2008)

I have the Vega Pro 50 and cutting sheet goods is pretty easy, and the fence and its micro-adjust are excellent (night and day compared to jetlock fence), and it is very easy to install, at least on an old Unisaw. Looks like the new Festool Plunge Saw and guide is pretty nice,and also portable, although pricey, but you have to have a space in the shop to put the plywood sheet on. If you have to put it on top of the 50 inch tablesaw, it might be easier to use the saw.


----------



## the_nite_owl (Oct 19, 2009)

Old thread I know but wanted to mention my experience with MuleCab when I tried to purchase a fence from them.
I had orderd the fence and waited but no response from them saying they were shipping. I emailed them after a week and they told me they were not able to ship until the following month unless I wanted to upgrade to the 50". They offered the upgrade at no charge but the 50" was too much for my Craftsman table and I was not in a hurry and said I could wait.
Six weeks went by with no word and I emailed again and they said they would be shipping out within the next week so I waited two more weeks and still no fence. 
They had not charged my card for the fence so I just gave up on them.
I finally decided to put the money into buying a better TS that had a decent fence already.
It has always bugged me that the service could be so bad from MuleCab that they would repeatedly forget to follow through with an order. Struck me as a very small disorganized company though I have read good things about their product.


----------

